# 2007 SE Key



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

I apologize if I missed a previously existing entry for this topic...

My "new" 2007 Maxima came with one key. It looks as archaic as a key for a car made just 3 years ago possibly can. It's beat up, doesn't have a Nissan symbol, doesn't have a fob, nothing. To get in and out of the car I think my only option is to put the key in the door, as I haven't even had a chance to try the little black button yet. My questions:

What would a key fob cost me? Would I get the kind that stays in my pocket at all times? Can I buy online and still have a dealer program it, or would they tell me I need to buy from them?

Any and all input appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

I've found the steps to set up the key fob, but I can't even get past Step 3!

#
Step 1

The first step is to actually get the remotes. If you already have the remotes, proceed to step 2. If you do not, get on eBay and find the remotes for your year and model Nissan. You can usually get them for about $50 a pair, shipped. This is at least half of what the dealer will charge you.
#
Step 2

Open the drivers side door of the vehicle and get in the vehicle. Close the door. Press the lock button on the drivers side door to lock all the doors.
#
Step 3

Insert your key into the ignition and remove it at least 6 times. It may take up to 10 times. This needs to be done in a good pace, but not too fast. At least 6 times within 10 seconds is about right. If you have done it right, you will see the hazard lights flash twice.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

stmartinez said:


> #
> Step 3
> 
> Insert your key into the ignition and remove it at least 6 times. It may take up to 10 times. This needs to be done in a good pace, but not too fast. At least 6 times within 10 seconds is about right. If you have done it right, you will see the hazard lights flash twice.


Make sure you don't turn the key or anything, you just need to insert it straight in and pull out about 6-8 times in quick succession. Do it nice and smooth and the lights should blink. If not, start the process over again - open the door, close it, push the lock button and then do the insertion and removal of the key again. I had to do it 3 times before I got the lights to flash.


----------



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

Will do, thanks. So frustrating!


----------



## conan99 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, I'm trying this on my Nissan Serena, but can't get the hazard lights to flash either....

http://www.NissanForums.com/general-discussion/241122-pairing-key-nissan-serena-09-a.html


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I got remotes on Ebay for my 03 Frontier and 06 Pathfinder for about $13 per pair and they work great and look just like the factory fobs.


----------



## conan99 (Aug 31, 2016)

Did you successfully put them into 'Programming mode' and pair them with your vehicle? That's where I'm having problems!
http://www.nissanforums.com/general-discussion/241122-pairing-key-nissan-serena-09-a.html


----------

